# I feel like...



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

A stranger on another planet. How can I ever go back?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Sancrist said:


> A stranger on another planet. How can I ever go back?


Look at it as not ''you going back'' per se, but it coming back to you (I mean reality). You haven't gone anywhere...your *perception* of reality is altered. Once that goes away...you will be yourself again.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Once that goes away...you will be yourself again.


I really hope so.. I've had DP for a year and a couple months now, I've had ups and downs but I'm having a huge DR crisis at the moment, it's been like this for 2 or 3 months and it doesn't seem to go away, I feel completely detached from my surroundings and I'm scared that I might not get the old perception back


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I really hope so.. I've had DP for a year and a couple months now, I've had ups and downs but I'm having a huge DR crisis at the moment, it's been like this for 2 or 3 months and it doesn't seem to go away, I feel completely detached from my surroundings and I'm scared that I might not get the old perception back


I understand what you mean. My DR was been off the charts for about 3 days now, and it's scaring me, I'm not gonna lie. I think mine might be due to medication changes, skipping my doses, fucking around with my brain chemistry. Can you think of anything that might have set it off for you?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I understand what you mean. My DR was been off the charts for about 3 days now, and it's scaring me, I'm not gonna lie. I think mine might be due to medication changes, skipping my doses, fucking around with my brain chemistry. Can you think of anything that might have set it off for you?


Nope and that's one of the main problems, my memory, it's just horrible, I can never remember this kind of stuff.. I can't remember what started this off at all :\


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Look at it as not ''you going back'' per se, but it coming back to you (I mean reality). You haven't gone anywhere...your *perception* of reality is altered. Once that goes away...you will be yourself again.


But will it go away?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

yes, but you mustn't just wait for that, you have to work on it!


----------

